# parlare fitto fitto



## sloew00

Ciao,
Provo a capire l'espressione "parlando fitto". 
Ho visto l'espressione "parlando fitto fitto": "*parlare fitto fitto* to talk nonstop, to rattle on colloq. "
é lo steso?
La frase completa é:
"So già che i genitori, dopo, diranno la loro parlando fitto".
Posso tradurre:
"I already know that the parents, later, will maunder about it" 
Grazie!​


----------



## Giona76

the meaning is to talk non stop but never heard such a way to say fitto, it could be a dialectal way.


----------



## elena73

Maunder= To talk incoherently No! 
I found jabber=To talk rapidly, unintelligibly, or idly. This is the one! 
The point is: they don't want others to understand what they are saying/what their comments are


----------



## Giona76

elena73 said:


> Maunder= To talk incoherently No!
> I found jabber=To talk rapidly, unintelligibly, or idly. This is the one!
> The point is: they don't want others to understand what they are saying/what their comments are


 
Instead I think the meaning is not that they don't want others to understand 
but it is they want to talk no stop till the solution of the matter.
Literally translation may be _to talk over thickly_


----------



## elena73

Giona, ti metto due esempi (a caso tratti da Internet) dell'uso di ''parlare fitto fitto'': 

Esempio 1.  Se il vostro lui (fidanzato) sta 20 minuti a parlare fitto fitto con sua cugina (bella donna, modella..)  
Esempio 2.  Ci sta assalendo un dubbio atroce: *Bersani* è stato visto parlare fitto fitto con *Bonaiuti*. Oddio, che sta succedendo?

Per quello che mi risulta il senso è proprio questo. L'altro non l'ho mai sentito. 
E non è un uso dialettale..


----------



## Giona76

allora non conosco bene il significato di questa parola in questo contesto 

Bersani e' stato visto parlare fitto fitto con Bonaiuti a me fa pensare che stavano parlando intensamente...nel tuo senso io direi _quatto quatto_


----------



## elena73

Scusa Giona, ma mi stai dando ragione anche tu, ''quatto quatto'' vuol dire di nascosto (in silenzio per non farsi sentire da altri!!). Prendi un dizionario di italiano  

http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/Q/quatto.shtml


----------



## Giona76

elena73 said:


> Scusa Giona, ma mi stai dando ragione anche tu, ''quatto quatto'' vuol dire di nascosto (in silenzio per non farsi sentire da altri!!). Prendi un dizionario di italiano
> 
> http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/Q/quatto.shtml


 
si e' proprio quello che stavo facendo...sai sbagliare e' umano perseverare e' diabolico...confesso di non conoscere l'accezione di fitto in questo contesto...ad majora


----------



## Blackman

Mi permetto di dissentire. Per _parlare fitto_ si intende _denso, intenso, senza pause_, con un elevato rapporto parole/minuto. Non ha nessun riferimento al farlo per non farsi capire, ne di nascosto. 

Esempio 1. Se il vostro lui (fidanzato) sta 20 minuti a parlare fitto fitto con sua cugina (bella donna, modella..) 
Esempio 2. Ci sta assalendo un dubbio atroce: *Bersani* è stato visto parlare fitto fitto con *Bonaiuti*. Oddio, che sta succedendo?

Anche in questi esempi, il fatto che il parlare appaia sospetto non è dato dall'espressione fitto fitto, ma dalla situazione.

In mancanza di un idioma, io tradurrei

_"I already know that the parents, later, will have their say talking intensely."_


----------



## Giona76

Blackman said:


> Mi permetto di dissentire. Per _parlare fitto_ si intende _denso, intenso, senza pause_, con un elevato rapporto parole/minuto. Non ha nessun riferimento al farlo per non farsi capire, ne di nascosto.
> 
> Esempio 1. Se il vostro lui (fidanzato) sta 20 minuti a parlare fitto fitto con sua cugina (bella donna, modella..)
> Esempio 2. Ci sta assalendo un dubbio atroce: *Bersani* è stato visto parlare fitto fitto con *Bonaiuti*. Oddio, che sta succedendo?
> 
> Anche in questi esempi, il fatto che il parlare appaia sospetto non è dato dall'espressione fitto fitto, ma dalla situazione.
> 
> In mancanza di un idioma, io tradurrei
> 
> _"I already know that the parents, later, will have their say talking intensely."_


 
quindi non sono l'unico a pensarla in questo modo


----------



## elena73

Sì sì, sarà pure la situazione, ma com'è che le situazioni sono tutte così?

Blackman, se io e te parliamo 'fitto fitto' gli altri intorno hanno automaticamente la sensazione che ci diciamo qualcosa di 'segreto', altrimenti lo diremmo in un tono normale. 

Jabber era un verbo che non conoscevo, l'ho trovato in un dizionario come traduzione di ''parlare fitto fitto''. 

Vedi anche nel testo come sottolinea in quell'incisa la parola 'dopo', come a dire quando sono liberi di commentare.  

Comunque con un po' più di contesto si taglierebbe la testa al toro. 

SLOEW00, what are these parents commenting on? What happened here?


----------



## Blackman

_Parlare fitto_ e _fitto fitto_ sono leggermente differenti. E' la seconda che si usa _prevalentemente_ ( non esclusivamente ) nelle situazioni sospette, per rinforzarne l'impatto.


----------



## elena73

Blackman said:


> _Parlare fitto_ e _fitto fitto_ sono leggermente differenti. E' la seconda che si usa _prevalentemente_ ( non esclusivamente ) nelle situazioni sospette, per rinforzarne l'impatto.



Quindi parzialmente collabori... bene!  
Ok, ora sono d'accordo anch'io! 
(Uno potrebbe fare una cernita percentuale degli esempi... a giudicare dagli esempi casuali di Google penso un 80% è nel senso del 'segreto', immagino che tu probabilmente diresti 60-70%, comunque siamo lì...). 

COMUNQUE per capire al 100% lo specifico di questo thread ci vorrebbe il testo completo.... SLOOOOEW, we know you are there... somewhere... (unless he's still lulled by his overseas dreams....)


----------



## Blackman

Mi spiego meglio.

_Quatto_ deriva da _acquattato_, cioè nascosto. Se dico _quatto quatto_ non faccio altro che rinforzarne il significato.
Allo stesso modo funziona _fitto_. Ma fitto non significa nascosto in nessuna accezione.
Va da sè che _stanno parlando fitto fitto, _non significa in modo _sospetto_ se non lo infili in una situazione sospetta. Significa solo che stanno parlando_ molto_ intensamente.


----------



## Teerex51

Blackman said:


> . Significa solo che stanno parlando_ molto_ intensamente.



As in the expression "un fitto scambio di battute", where no implications of deceptiveness or evasiveness can be found...


----------



## Caroline35

sloew00 said:


> Ciao,
> 
> Provo a capire l'espressione "parlando fitto".
> Ho visto l'espressione "parlando fitto fitto": "*parlare fitto fitto* to talk nonstop, to rattle on colloq. "
> é lo steso?
> La frase completa é:
> "So già che i genitori, dopo, diranno la loro parlando fitto".
> Posso tradurre:
> "I already know that the parents, later, will maunder about it"
> 
> Grazie!​


 According to the Collins Dictionary, the translation is: *to be in deep conversation with someone.  *


----------



## elena73

Scusate rileggo il post originale ora. 
Sì sì sono d'accordissimo che parlare fitto e parlare fitto fitto non sono la stessa cosa. 

Le mie considerazioni si riferivano solo al ''parlare fitto fitto''!

Visto che Sloew parlava sia di 'fitto fitto', che di (solo) 'fitto', ho letto male la frase sui genitori, pensavo che lui volesse dire che i genitori parlavano 'fitto fitto', e che senso avesse l'espressione 'parlare fitto fitto'. 

My bad, sorry about that!!


----------



## sloew00

Scusi, non sono collegata per un po' e adesso sono confusa… che é la sostanza?
 
È un solo "fitto" e per la situazione tutti due vanno bene: segreto e inteso.


----------



## elena73

Sloew, puoi a questo punto mettere più testo/contesto, per capire bene??


----------



## Blackman

Contesto o no, fitto significa intenso. Il contesto potrebbe indicare una situazione sospetta, ma non modifica in nessun caso il senso di fitto.


----------



## elena73

Sì, sono d'accordo. Qui parlare fitto vuol dire 'parlare intensamente'. 

'Parlare fitto fitto' (2 volte fitto) poteva invece avere un altro significato (sottovoce/in segreto/in disparte dagli altri...).

Però si può comunque avere il contesto? Forse farebbe un po' di differenza nel modo di tradurlo!!


----------



## Blackman

Con tutto il rispetto Elena, ma in quale contesto parlare fitto fitto può significare sottovoce /in segreto/disparte etc... se non lo precisi?


----------



## elena73

Blackman said:


> Con tutto il rispetto Elena, ma in quale contesto parlare fitto fitto può significare sottovoce /in segreto/disparte etc... se non lo precisi?


Non ho capito che intendi dire. 

Comunque qui c'è scritto 'parlare fitto' (una sola volta), sono io che effettivamente avevo capito MALE l'impostazione della domanda nel post 1. 

Ora attendo comunque il contesto per capire fino in fondo come rendere quel 'parlare fitto'. Non mi pare una richiesta particolarmente stravagante... abbiamo solo un piccolo pezzo!


----------



## sloew00

It is taken from a story of an Italian girl during WWII and she is talking about her parents listing to the news. Does it help?


----------



## elena73

SloeW, I'm not a English native speaker, so feel free to correct me, I suggest something like: 

So già che i genitori, dopo, diranno la loro parlando fitto. 
I already know that the parents, later, will express their opinion about it in a thick conversation. 
I already know that the parents, later, will comment on it in a thick conversation.


----------



## sloew00

Thank you Elena. 
I don't think that "thick conversation" is a common expression in English, maybe "discuss it thoroughly" or "discuss it all over". But since I'm not an English native speaker either and using English as mediation, it is fine with me. I think I got the idea. Thank you!


----------



## elena73

Ah, ok, the 'final' language is Hebrew, I guess... 
Is there an English native speaker that could correct my last post (no. 25)?


----------



## TimLA

Well, lets try with:
I know that the parents will be talking seriously about it .
..........................................chattering about it.
..........................................thoroughly discussing it.
..........................................discussing it completely.
..........................................having serious discussions about it.
I know already that...
I know beforehand...


----------



## Caroline35

elena73 said:


> SloeW, I'm not a English native speaker, so feel free to correct me, I suggest something like:
> 
> So già che i genitori, dopo, diranno la loro parlando fitto.
> I already know that the parents, later, will espress their opinion about it in a thick conversation.
> I already know that the parents, later, will comment on it in a thick conversation.


 
My dear Elena, even though English isn't my mother tongue, I've lived a long while in an English-speaking country.
First of all  the right sentence is : *I'm not an English native speaker.*

*"I already know that later on  their parents will have a serius talk about it."*
To me a thick conversation doesn't sound English at all. But lets hear the fair dinkum British or Americans what they have to say.


----------



## elena73

Caroline35 said:


> My dear Elena, even though English isn't my mother tongue, I've lived a long while in an English-speaking country.
> First of all  the right sentence is : *I'm not an English native speaker.*



Grazie a tutti e due! 

P.S. That was just a typo (see my immediately subsequent post no. 27 

P.S.2: Serious - Let's


----------



## Caroline35

elena73 said:


> Grazie a tutti e due!
> 
> P.S. That was just a typo (see my immediately subsequent post no. 27
> 
> P.S.2: Serious - Let's


 
Thanks Elena to correct my spelling mistakes. 
Have a nice ferragosto


----------



## Giona76

Blackman said:


> Contesto o no, fitto significa intenso. Il contesto potrebbe indicare una situazione sospetta, ma non modifica in nessun caso il senso di fitto.


----------

